# Tuesday Levity



## sawhorseray (Oct 6, 2020)

Boudreaux was in an advanced Biology class at ULL and was taking his mid-term exam. The last question was, “Name seven advantages of Mother's Milk.”
The question was worth 70 points or none at all.
Boudreaux was really hard pressed to think of seven advantages. However, he wrote:
1) It is the perfect formula for a child.
2) It provides immunity against several diseases.
3) It is always the right temperature.
4) It is inexpensive.
5) It bonds the child to the mother, and vice versa.
6) It is always available as needed.
And then Boudreaux was stuck.
Finally, in desperation, just before the bell rang indicating the end of the test, he wrote:
7) It comes in two attractive containers and it's high enough off the ground to where the cat can't get to it.
Boudreaux got himself an A.














































Math Teacher: "If I have 5 bottles in one hand and 6 in the other hand, what do I have?.

Student: "A drinking problem."


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 6, 2020)

Ray, I love the bubblegum joke.  
It's about to make the rounds of my people.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 6, 2020)

Good one Chris.  Sadly, our world has actually come to this.  
Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 6, 2020)

Great start to the day with a laugh. Thanks

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 6, 2020)

Last one for today.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 6, 2020)

Ok sorry one last one


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 6, 2020)

A senior citizen from Fort Wayne, Indiana drove his brand new Corvette stingray convertible out of the dealership. Taking the on ramp north on I-69; he then floored it to 80 mph enjoying the wind blowing through what little gray hair he had left.
“Amazing,” he thought as he flew down I-69, pushing the pedal and accelerating even more. Looking in his rear-view mirror, he saw a State Trooper behind him, lights flashing and sirens blaring. He floored it to 100 MPH, then 120, then 150. Suddenly, he thought, “What am I doing? I’m too old for this,” and pulled over to await the troopers arrival. Pulling up behind him, the trooper walked up to the Corvette, looked at his watch, and said “Sir, my shift ends in 30 minutes. Today is my Friday. If you can give me a reason I’ve never heard before, I’ll let you go.”
The old gentleman paused. Then he said, “years ago my wife ran off with a Indiana State Trooper. I thought you were bringing her back.”
“Have a good day Sir,” replied the trooper.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 8, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Ok sorry one last one
> 
> 
> View attachment 465895



Now ain't that just the truth, Chris.  So sad, it's funny.
Gary


----------

